# Bringing home our 2nd puppy today!



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm so nervous/ excited to be bringing home our second puppy today - It feels like it has been a very long wait! It's a 6 hour round trip but definately worth it. 

Does anybody have any good advice on actually introducing the second dog into the family - I want to make sure that the experience is a positive one for my 2 year old doggy and I don't want her to feel replaced!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I only have experience with border collies but I guess the process is the same. This is what I'd did and it seemed to work. The age gap was bigger however. I went to dog two with the smell of pup on me, she seemed interested! Gave her a treat. Then took her out to the car, saw and smelled the pup. Then took pup out of car and held her so dog two can smell her, took both to garden where I let them sus each other out....this gave them both time to get use to each other before going inside. What I've heard is not to carry the pup in the house while in view of dog two....it's a bit like having baby two, where they say you shouldn't be holding baby when the sibling walks in for the first time, and they should be in a crib for the sibling to notice and then walk over to investigate. I was worried with pup no.2 but it seemed to work for me. I think the point is make a huge fuss of dog two and don't have visitors for a couple of days as they will without thinking ignore dog two for the bundle of fluff instead!...good luck..I'm sure others have different ideas and experience too. By the way it was all smooth sailing! Good luck and have fun, enjoy! X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe was 11 when Izzy came home last summer. It was no problem for us at all, although she wasn't that interested in Izzy - after a few hours she looked at me as if to say "is it going away again soon?" After a week, Phoebe was quite tolerant when Izzy wanted to play, on day 10 Phoebe took one of her toys over to Izzy and instigated playtime, lump in the throat moment there! Make sure your older dog gets lots of fuss and praise, and stick to your normal walking routine etc. A two year gap is ideal, I am sure your 2 will be best friends in no time


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I got Remy when Flo was 2. If you'd like to follow the story of my two together with lots of photos and movies, including a movie of them being introduced, take a look http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/category/bringing puppy home/1.html


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Aaah. I have just watched your video. Really makes me want another one. I live his flo's tail is wagging like mad the whole time x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - it's good advice to let them meet on neutral ground the first time, other than that, they'll work it out (pretty much)!

Good luck

Ian


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My two get on wonderfully. We have always let Dexter believe he is top dog. He gets everything first, is fed first and let into a room first. It doesn't bother Bonnie one jot coming straight from her litter but it has ensured no jealousy from Dexter although I suspect when she is fully grown she will be the dominant one as she is already showing signs of being the boss!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

bring something home for your older dog, a toy or a chew something that she can play with as it is only natural thet you will coo over the puppy more. 

expect your older dogs nose to be a little out of joint my Inca went in a huff with both Echo and Delta when we braught them home. but that passed. 


dont worry if when they start playing and it looks a little rugh pups can handle it. you will also see them running back for more. 


just have fun and relax.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

How did it go? Hope it's all ok xx


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Thought I'd give a little update!

We bought dexter home last Friday - So nearly a week has passed! We were unable to introduce them on neutral ground in the end so we had Dex in his crate when Mollie was bought in the room. They were both very excited! We then took them both into the garden so that they could properly meet eachother. Mollie was very happy.... until the next day when It suddenly dawn on her that Dexter might not just be visiting to play!

Mollie was in a right sulk all weekend and not talking to mummy and daddy one bit! But the whole time she was always interested in Dexter. Mollie now seems to be accepting him a lot more as she seems to be acting more like her usual self.

On the Sunday, Mollie took one of her toys over to Dexter to initiate playtime which was cute, then when he was playing with a ball on a rope, Mollie picked up the rope and started pulling it backwards for him to chase! They were so good together  They play fight a LOT though - its a little worrying as I have a bad feeling that he is going to turn into a warrior!!

Dexter is giving Mollie all his attention - to the point where he moans if we try to cuddle him, I hope that changes! He is also mega intelligent - He knows his name and can sit already - what a good boy!

All in all so far so good! I'm looking forward to him getting his final jabs on Monday - Not too long now until he can venture into the world - hopefully the rain will have stopped by then!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Kate only just seen your post all sounds to be going well. Mable would want to play constantly with Wilf, he had to go on the settee if he wanted a rest.... and to start with she paid little attention to us, she was totally interested in him and I too was a little worried, however it did nt take long for us to "exist" lol. I'd maybe spend time with both of them seperately, even if its only half an hour here and there with them both in different rooms with different memebers of your family. Good luck x x


----------



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh Ive just seens the move - how cute is that x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great news! Glad it is all going well for you!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------

